# What Song Do You Have Stuck In Your Head Today?



## abc123wee (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't know about you, but I get a different song stuck in my head every day. I never get the same song twice in a month. Or at least so I think, I don't know, I don't really keep track. Anyways, today I got Franz Ferdinand's "Take Me Out" in the ol' noggin. What do you have in yours?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 31, 2015)

I posted it on one of the music threads... but Ryn Weaver's "Octahate" has been overtaking my music needs for the past two weeks


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 31, 2015)

Cha la Head Cha la from Dragon Ball Xenoverse. I'm always hearing it on and off in my head when I play that game.


----------



## kassie (Mar 31, 2015)

Hostage by Sia.


----------



## tae (Mar 31, 2015)

call me baby - exo


----------



## Tokage (Mar 31, 2015)

I listen to something new every day if I can! Today I have BoA's "The Shadow" stuck in my head, and on repeat on my iPod lol.


----------



## tae (Mar 31, 2015)

Phantom9026 said:


> I listen to something new every day if I can! Today I have BoA's "The Shadow" stuck in my head, and on repeat on my iPod lol.



BoA is so good omg.


----------



## Tokage (Mar 31, 2015)

taesaek said:


> BoA is so good omg.



And so is EXO! ;D I listen to too much kpop haha.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

THIS...FREAKING..SONG..


----------



## Bunchi (Mar 31, 2015)

_this one_


----------



## penguins (Mar 31, 2015)

my body by young the giant


----------



## tae (Mar 31, 2015)

Phantom9026 said:


> And so is EXO! ;D I listen to too much kpop haha.



no such thing as too much kpop pls. i get ailee's "don't touch me" stuck in my head every other day. she is my queen.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 31, 2015)

Behind the Sea by Panic! At the Disco omg 

IT WONT LEAVE


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 31, 2015)

Dreaming by Blondie


----------



## Balverine (Mar 31, 2015)

"Shut up and dance" by WALK THE MOON u 3u
I heard it on the radio like two days ago, and it's been in my head ever since lol


----------



## Resi (Mar 31, 2015)

Marco Bodt said:


> "Shut up and dance" by WALK THE MOON u 3u
> I heard it on the radio like two days ago, and it's been in my head ever since lol



Same to be honest.
Other wise I've been listening to a lot of Neon Trees. Yet I haven't had a song stuck in my head, just music I am actually listening to.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 31, 2015)

Whip it by Devo. I'm pretty sure I heard It once somewhere when I was young. Born in 1998 to be precise.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 31, 2015)

Take Out the Gunman by Chevelle, but I have no idea why...


----------



## GumCat (Apr 1, 2015)

Shabazz Palaces - Are you...Can you...Were you? (Felt)

_it's a feeling_


----------



## Sorgatani (Apr 1, 2015)

*sigh* A policeman's lot is not a happy one (happy one)
https://youtu.be/2tHnDlMC6KI
I blame Gilbert and Sullivan.

Well actually, the last group that performed Pirates of Penzance locally had the audience sing along for this number, and it's been stuck in my brain ever since.


----------



## Shax (Apr 1, 2015)

I can't get this song out of my head.


----------



## mahoumaki (Apr 1, 2015)

currently have a song sung by modest mouse stuck in my head, i don't really know what it is called, ok wait i just checked it's called "Lampshades On Fire". Especially the first few minutes keep repeating in my head and it's getting kind of annoying.


----------



## doveling (Apr 1, 2015)

i've been binging on old songs this week
primarily backstreet boy's "i want it that way" & beiber's 'next to you'

catchy as hell, both stuck in my head


----------



## Miaa (Apr 1, 2015)

Mr. Jones by Counting Crows. Heard it on the radio today & just can't stop. Oldie, but goodie


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

Thank you ElectricMudkip for making a song on April 1st.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2015)

This one

And I have no idea why either lol


----------



## epona (Apr 1, 2015)

hey ya by outkast has been stuck in my head for ageeeeeeeeeeeees because my friend sang a slow version of it at a party the other night


----------



## Gusmanak (Apr 1, 2015)

Drinking Class by Lee Brice

It's incredibly catchy imo


----------



## dude98 (Apr 1, 2015)

Eccentric from Ace Attorney Justice For All


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Apr 1, 2015)

Nothing but sad songs since I've been listening to them for 2 days


----------



## P.K. (Apr 1, 2015)

I got linked to that What's Going On video for April Fool's and now I just have "HEYEEEAHYEYEAHAHA" in my head
pls end my suffering


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 1, 2015)

After poking into the country thread, Luke Bryan's "Play It Again", which I'm hoping to overwrite with something else. Listening to The Eagles in hopes it'll fix me up.

Sometimes I go to sleep and wake up with the same song STILL stuck in my head the next morning. That's the worst.


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 1, 2015)

The ending theme to An Idiot Abroad. xD I have no idea. It's just such a catchy tune. :') I think it's called The Wrestler.


----------



## Saylor (Apr 1, 2015)

I Follow Rivers by Lykke Li popped into my head again recently and now I just can't stop.


----------



## Temari (Apr 1, 2015)

ice cream cake - red velvet

its so catchy omg.


----------



## abby534534 (Apr 1, 2015)

The club nintendo smashing soundtrack... I love it! I get funny chunks of it stuck in my head here and there.


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 1, 2015)

I've had Uma Thurman by Fall Out Boy stuck in my head for the past few days.


----------



## Fighter_Kibbeh (Apr 1, 2015)

So I was trying to think of a song stuck in my head, then one of SmoothMcGroove's  acapellas popped into my head. Now it's stuck in my head... xD


----------



## Tommi (Apr 1, 2015)

Lana Del Rey - Ultraviolence, I've set it as my alarm in the morning but then it's all I can think about for hours xD


----------



## Hirosuka (Apr 1, 2015)

Unravel from the anime tokyo ghoul >u< Ahh- the feels ;^;
(unpopular opinion : the opening for season 2 sucks)


----------



## buzzing (Apr 1, 2015)

this vine: http://cafeaubee.tumblr.com/post/115197520304 (warning for vulgar language)


----------



## Gomi (Apr 2, 2015)

World Lampshade. Everyday. Everynight.


----------



## Aizu (Apr 2, 2015)

Blumenkranz by Cyua


----------



## tumut (Apr 2, 2015)

_What did you tell them?
Video killed the radio star
Video killed the radio star
Pictures came and broke your heart
Oh-a-a-a oh_


----------



## Bluedressblondie (Apr 2, 2015)

This song that's atrociously repetitive.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 2, 2015)

Right now I have grace jelly blues by eels stuck in my head.


----------



## Beardo (Apr 2, 2015)

I Adore U, Adore Delano


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 2, 2015)

I have Nagi no Asukara's first opening stuck in my head. But I like the song so I ain't even mad. xD


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

Still that Akai Inazuma.. it's just a brilliant piece of work


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 2, 2015)

The Smurfs theme song. Don't even ask.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 2, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFDGg6q_4g8

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkDesertFox said:


> The Smurfs theme song. Don't even ask.



Sounds like someone had a trippy dream.


----------



## Skyfall (Apr 2, 2015)

Stupid "Shake it off".  Why is it on the radio so much!?!


----------



## M O L K O (Apr 3, 2015)

Throughout the day i've had a few

the C-R-A-Z-Y part of 4minutes Crazy
Feel it all by tokio hotel has been in head for a week but its so dumb cuz I'll be like

"Feel it all, just somethingsomething (dont look back?) just lET IT GO, LET IT GOOOOOO "
I ****ing hate frozen why is this happening to me

- - - Post Merge - - -



Temari said:


> ice cream cake - red velvet
> 
> its so catchy omg.



and the dance! I've been singing the chorus and doing that weird dance thing ugh


----------



## LunaLemons (Apr 3, 2015)

Today unfortunately I had quite awful Kids Bop songs stuck in my head because my boyfriend thought it would be funny to listen to them


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 3, 2015)

who else but the one and only chip skylaRK


----------



## Pirate (Apr 3, 2015)

This. Enjoy having it stuck in your head too if you listen to it.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 3, 2015)

The Don't Hug Me I'm Scared 4 song.


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 3, 2015)

Saw the new Spongebob film yesterday, so now I have the "Teamwork" song in my head @_@


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2015)

Anastacia's Left Outside Alone or we it's called, they use it for some commercial here 24*7


----------



## Moddie (Apr 3, 2015)

Tango: Maureen from Rent (Some swearing)


----------



## Beardo (Apr 3, 2015)

Carol of the Wah


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 3, 2015)

None.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## jobby47 (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't have a song stuck in my head right now.


----------



## tae (Apr 3, 2015)

transformer - exo-m 

and

your own stage - zhang yixing


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Apr 3, 2015)

*****, I'm Madonna


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 3, 2015)

El Dorado - EXO


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Apr 3, 2015)

InfinityFlames said:


>



I LOVE THAT SONG //squeaks

I currently have "Shut up and Dance" stuck in my head because my friend posted a minute long snapchat of her lip-syncing to it.  It's been stuck in my head since this morning ; o ;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 4, 2015)

*Give a little time for the child within you, don't be afraid to be young and free, undo the locks and throw away the keys and take off your shoes and socks and run you. Run through the meadow and scare off the milking cows, run down the beach kicking clouds of sand, walk a windy weather day, feel your face blow away, stop and listen, love you.*

It's a really cute song that I have loved since Stranger than Fiction came out because it was in the credits, and now they've started using it for a commercial for an airline I think, or travel company, not sure. But I love it so much. Love You - The Free Design


----------



## Stargirl (Apr 4, 2015)

Beautiful Day by Jamie Grace


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 4, 2015)

MMM WHA'CHA SAYYYYY


----------



## Delphine (Apr 4, 2015)

The _Gravity Falls_ theme, 8 bit version, can't get it out of my head (that's what I get for watching all the episodes in two days)


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 4, 2015)

"Clich? Love Song" by Basim. Fellow Eurovision enthusiasts will know exactly what I'm talking about when I say it's so disgustingly catchy, ugh. I love it though.


----------



## tumut (Apr 4, 2015)

National Anthem by Lana Del Ray. Probably the only song I like by her.


----------



## kassie (Apr 4, 2015)

Pretty Woman by Roy Orbison. I have no clue why but it happened.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 4, 2015)

Ring Capacity by Kirby Krackle
I cannot get enough of that song for some reason.


----------



## Loriii (Apr 8, 2015)

Everytime I play this game, the main theme never fails to get stuck in my head


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 8, 2015)

Still, none. Lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2015)

The Who - My Generation

I don't even know why but I've listened to a lot of that kinda music lately so


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 9, 2015)

The Krusty Krab pizza song.


----------



## tumut (Apr 9, 2015)

Death of a strawberry-Dance Gavin Dance. Boring at first but the chorus is so damn catchy.


----------



## Aestivate (Apr 9, 2015)

Spoiler:  this one is stuck in my head for weeks



[video]http://www.jpopsuki.tv/video/Yuya-Matsu****a---Trust-me/967484b3fc942f82be1e9152efd67981[/video]


Yes, maybe durarara....


----------



## Bubblecraft (Apr 9, 2015)

New Romantics - Taylor Swift
Talking Body - Tove Lo
Honey, I'm Good - Andy Grammar
Walking on Air - Katy Perry


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 9, 2015)

I have Lola Montez by Volbeat stuck in my head. I found out about them near the ending of last year and I really like them.


----------



## Improv (Apr 9, 2015)

stay high - tove lo 

fight me


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 9, 2015)

Going Nowhere - Fifth Harmony.


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 10, 2015)

Ed Zealous "Medicines", which replaced a Miley Cyrus song, thank god.


----------



## penguins (Apr 11, 2015)

sex by the 1975
also, oddly, truffle butter by nicki minaj


----------



## Prabha (Apr 11, 2015)

Weird fishes - Radiohead


----------

